# air pump help



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

hi im not sure this post is in the right section but im new(sorry).

i have been looking for a good air pump for my 55g tank. im am using 2 small airstones and am trying to get a 1 1/2, 2foot airstone for a bubble wall.my problem is finding a quite one that can power 2 small airstones and one big airstone. anyone have any suggestions?nothing to expensive please.
thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try one of the "RENA" brand pumps..get one that is rated for at least 100 gallons...all of the pump manufacturers lie about how much their pumps will put out...


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

wow that is good to know.do you think one with 2 outlets is fine?maybe have one for the big airstone and one that the tube is splined into 2 for the small stones?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look for a 'deep water' air-pump. 55 are over 20" high and it is hard to reach the bottom with the smallest pumps. To do a wand, you need one rated either for more than '2 outlets' or more than 55 gallons. There should be a diaphragm style pump that can do what you want but it a 2ft wand may be equivalent to running like 20 air-stones. You should also get a one-way check valve unless you can put the pump above the tank.

The biggest Azoo pump is really cheap but I haven't tried one. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3713 

Whispers are the old-style workhorses. Good because you can replace the wear parts and keep them going for decades. But the new tetratec deepwater has some negative reviews

I have a Rena, it is quiet, adjustable and they get good reviews.

Pick reputable online site, read reviews and order online or try to get a local PetSmart to match their website's price or find an old whisper used and order the repair kit. Or maybe buy one someplace you can return it if it can't do what you want.

All of these pumps vibrate horribly and will make buzzing noises if they are touching anything. I have a lot of them sitting on sponges to dampen the vibration. Plus you will have the 'blub, blub blub".

If you are planning more than one tank, or if all the little pumps fail, you might want to step up to a linear piston air-pump. Look here for 'professional' fish stuff. http://www.jehmco.com/html/central_air_pumps.html Most of it is way too big for one tank. 

Actually, it really might be better to skip the air pumps and pick up few small powerheads (water pumps) instead.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so basicly i would be ok to get one pump 55g or over for the 2' bubble wand? i actualy have one pump that is great (aqua expert 600). it is running the 2 small stones.that pump works magic for the 55 and its vurtually silent. unfortunatly i tried it with a bubble wand and it was not powerfull enough to bubble up the whole wand.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I had surprising luck with petco ones, and their cheap and come with hardware, although they arent the quietest pumps I have ever used. If your not on a small budget the coralife luft pumps do work, more than you will probably ever need.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have 5 air pumps..none are really quiet...2 of them sound like small jet engines...but they will pump about 300 outlets each....right now none of my pumps are small..
a good higher pressure air pump will cost you $50 or more ; but it will pump several deep tanks...

ALWAYS MAKE SURE THAT YOU HAVE "AIR TO SPARE"....
that way you won't be running out to buy a bigger pump every time you turn around..


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats for dam sure^. Also I meant to say on my post I was talking about the biggest models they have.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you buy one sized for a 55 with 2 outlets. You will likely run 2 airstones in a 55 fine, maybe 4. But the bubble wand may still be beyond it. Get something claiming to be much bigger. A 20 outlet pump or one for a 300 gallon tank.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

ok nice. im not looking for something pro grade. so im set for the 2 small airstones and i will find something bigger than 100,150g for the wand. yea i figured it would be hard to find a quite one so i will just make them sit on a peice of soft foam or ill do something creative. thanks guys


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 2 that are REALLY quiet, but they're old!


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

yea i have a feeling the older ones are quieter probably because they are completely "broken in". mine is preety old and quiet but i had a newer one from petsmart and it was retarded loud so i hade to return it.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I have an old one and it is annoyingly really loud


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

i guess i got lucky with mine :razz:


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I have seen that the older they get, the quieter they get. They per-say "break in", well at least mine do. Also an idea for a silent surface, try like old things you have laying around the house; old sports pads (probably will need to modded or cut out), electrical tape, rags, even socks worked alright.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea I'm preety creative. I was thinking of getting a big piece of foam and having cut outs for each pump.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Have hear of people sound proofing pumps in a tin, punching holes for airline and cords, lining it with foam, not sure about air flow though, or how safe it would be?


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

it could overheat also.i personaly wouldnt enclose an air pump. i was also thinking of getting a long hose and setting up the pump in my closet or something. honestly after a while i dont even hear mine anymore though but if i where to get a new louder one then i will do something.


----------

